# Kel Lite 12C cell baton light



## TechStuf (Sep 10, 2005)

Anyone have any information on the longest production baton light ever made? My collection is getting out of control and am thinking of parting with it.

It is as long as my arm! It can hold 12 C cell batteries when the spacer rod is removed. Runs on 5 C cells with the spacer rod in place.

I was told it was the longest flashlight made....precursor to the 'Maglite'.


Would like to have a bit more info anyone is willing to divulge about this light, before I put it on eBay.










Would make a great Luxeon or Laser Mod!


Peace,


TS out


----------



## LarryC (Sep 10, 2005)

Both myself and ABTOMAT have one of those Kel-lites in our collections. Mine was converted to luxeon by Mr. Bulk and ABTOMAT's is still original. ABTOMAT is more up on the history of Kel-lite than I am.


----------



## TechStuf (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Larry.....I hadn't come across any of these anywhere before! I would love to see what Dwight Finney would do with one of these! Imagine the Li-Poly amperage one of these could crank out through a Peltier cooled Laser Diode.


Peace,


TS


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 10, 2005)

One of Kel-Lite's products from the early '70s. I think it was an original Keller design and was patented after he left the company around '72. Other than the length, the only difference between it and a standard C-cell Kel-Lite was the stainless bezel. I assume it was for wear purposes. These things were available in three lengths--the 26" is the longest. Your baton grommet's on upside down.

They're not the rarest of old police lights, but are some of the more interesting. Other than you and Larry I know of a couple folks who have 'em. I got mine for around $30 shipped off eBay a year ago. Might have a few more scratches than yours, though. Probably would be fun to have another.


----------



## TechStuf (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice collection there! 

Let's see, 12c's ought to be enough to drive 3 of the 5 watt luxeon stars. Too bad they won't fit!

That would be one awesome TechnoTorch!


Peace,


TS


----------



## modestoroy (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi:

If your are interested in selling your 26 inch C celll Baton Flashlight, please reply to this email before posting your flashlight on e bay.



Thanks

Frank @ [email protected]


----------



## lasercrazy (Apr 2, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 2, 2006)

modestoroy said:


> Hi:
> 
> If your are interested in selling your 26 inch C celll Baton Flashlight, please reply to this email before posting your flashlight on e bay.
> 
> ...



This thread's from 7 months ago. Techstuff sold it on eBay the week after. He was building up interest for the auction.


----------

